# Just a quick question



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been out of the game for a little bit, and I am still on MIUI 1.8.23. Am I okay to flash the most recent version on top of this? Or should I flash the previous one and then the new one?

Thanks guys, you're the best


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been out of the game for a little bit, and I am still on MIUI 1.8.23. Am I okay to flash the most recent version on top of this? Or should I flash the previous one and then the new one?
> 
> Thanks guys, you're the best


You'll need to update to Gingerbread first by SBFing. Sometime in September, the kernel was switched to Gingerbread. All you need to do is SBF to .602, root it, and then flash the latest release.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> You'll need to update to Gingerbread first by SBFing. Sometime in September, the kernel was switched to Gingerbread. All you need to do is SBF to .602, root it, and then flash the latest release.


Shucks, I was hoping it would be easier. But thank you for the reply.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Be careful what data you restore also
If you can avoid restoring any data, I would recommend it


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Be careful what data you restore also
> If you can avoid restoring any data, I would recommend it


Agreed. I tried restoring just SMS and it wouldn't take.

I wouldn't even try restoring anything other than the apps. They're the only things that will go through.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright thanks guys. I will do it this weekend. Can I use @P3Droid's radio updater and all in one zips instead of SBFing? Makes it easier for me


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well upgrading with the AIO will upgrade the radio so there's no need for that one. But just a bit of advice, some people have said that using the AIO caused some problems after flashing. Just be aware that it could be the same way for you.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea sbf is the way to go. You will be glad you did as gb kernel has much improved battery and radio. I would wait for miui 10.7.1 or whatever today's release is.


----------

